# Breaking In A New Stick



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Since I spend most of my time poking around in the back of tidal creeks looking for redfish, I felt the need to broaden my fishing horizons. Last month I bought a beach cruiser to ride along and look for fish, and just last week I built my version of a surf rod.

I prefer light tackle, so I bought a 8.5 foot Lamiglas salmon blank rated for 3/8 to 3/4 lures--not your typical surf rod. Today I found out that I can throw a 3/4 ounce Castmaster spoon about 100 yards, so I'm really happy with the results.

I am also happy with the results of the first day of fishing with the new stick. My buddy Don and I caught lots of big ladyfish and were having a great time. I went further toward the mouth of the inlet and got a bite that I knew was a big fish. I quickly figured this out after the fish ripped off about 30-40 yards of line in just a few seconds. I was thinking small shark, and then I saw a black fin. Too early for tarpon, it turned out to be a big bluefish. Being a Florida boy, it was way bigger than any blue I ever caught. After slugging it out for a while here is my prize---a 30 inch bluefish.










Don caught his share of the ladies on his 5 wt.



















The final surprise of the day came with the first jack of the year.










What a beautiful afternoon after a month of wind, and what a way to break in a new rod.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats on your new stick [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

great pix!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a giant blue! And I love the Fuji butt cap.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool pics and good report. I like the fly fishing pic where the back cast is loading the rod. I am in the middle of a fly rod casting class at our local community college. When I look at that pic I see all of the mechanics that go into it. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ladyfish on fly, that's the way I want to spend my mornings.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like something tried to take your blue looking at the cuts near it's tail.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a big blue for sure, watch your fingers and toes!

The weather is great, if the wind would lay down a bit it'd be even better, but it sounds like a great day.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new rod and the PB blue!  I just caught one that size last week, so I can attest to their strength and voracity. Fun stuff![smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

good report.

post more pics and details on the new rod.

did you make the grips or are the preformed? Guides?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Brew,
I'll get you some pics tomorrow. The rod has performed beautifully so far. It was even useful up in the creeks today, and I will post a fishing report. The grips are preformed-only had to ream them out, and the guides are Fuji Alconites. Like I said, the blank is a Lamiglas 8'6" salmon rod. I bought a Stradic 4000 for it this afternoon after fishing. I loaded one spool with 15lb pp and the other with 10lb pp. With the 10# I get just ridiculous, or maybe even ludicrous (obscure movie reference) casting distance for a light rod.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Where did you get your preformed? 

I have a rod I built in an 8 foot Rainshadow blank. Love the fuji alconites...use them on all my rods. I used my 8 footer in the surf this weekend. It'll launch a 1/4oz DOA shrimp at least 50 yards. can't wait to see the pics. Always looking for inspiration for new builds. 

btw Spaceballs is a great movie..."they've gone plaid"


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Brew--Here are a couple of close ups of the wraps. The blank is deep blue green with charcoal wraps. No fancy stuff, just what I need, and it casts great.


----------

